# Questions on Irish citizenship



## Marselledk (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all

I am wondering if anyone could give me more information on the following. 

My sister will be moving to Ireland with her Husband and baby (Husband has Irish passport). When she receives citizenship, is there any way for siblings to gain citizenship through her then? (siblings over the age of 25)?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This link might help: Irish citizenship
Cheers,
Bev


----------

